# Corny



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

DWR is considering allowing corn as bait on all Utah waters. Is corn effective on brown trout? And has anyone tried green peas as bait? 

I've heard of one guy who uses Cherry Nibs on the Green River. He said it's made from all artificial ingredients so it's legal.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Cherry nibs are bait, not artificial lures. When I was a kid we chummed and fished with corn, it was highly effective. Vic


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Pees as bait...the only way I have heard of using pees as bait has nothing really to do with fishing.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

MY understanding is that corn was made illegal because it wasn't digestible, therefore plugging up the fish that couldn't pass it, eventually killing the fish.

Have fish digestion systems changed or was this wrong all along?

In any event, corn is very effective in attracting fish. Zekes used to make a corn flavored bait. I think it is now called Sierra Gold.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Pees as bait...the only way I have heard of using pees as bait has nothing really to do with fishing.


I got ta highly disagree with this statement...have you ever noticed that while trolling on a slow day you only need to stand up to take a "pees" to bring forth a hair raising strike.
Now in my semi dotage, with typical "old man" problems, I have used this technique many times to fill the stringer with nice fat trout.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> MY understanding is that corn was made illegal because it wasn't digestible, therefore plugging up the fish that couldn't pass it, eventually killing the fish.


I don't believe this. I pass corn all the time that isn't digested, and I'm guessing fish could too.

I think it had more to do with littering, and possibly the amount of corn piling up on the bottom of a lake. I'm guessing the DWR has decided that neither of these issues are truly issues.

either way -- I think I'll stick with using wooly buggers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Steve G said:


> MY understanding is that corn was made illegal because it wasn't digestible, therefore plugging up the fish that couldn't pass it, eventually killing the fish.
> 
> Have fish digestion systems changed or was this wrong all along?


It was wrong all along. Several studies have proved this:



> Commission fisheries biologist Tom Bender at our Benner Spring Fish Research Station conducted a study in 1992 that examined the impact of corn on trout. For the study, two groups of hatchery rainbow trout were held in separate tanks and tested for 54 days. In one tank, 20 rainbow trout (average size 8.3 inches) were fed a diet of whole kernel corn. In the second tank, 20 rainbow trout of the same size were fed a standard trout pellet diet.
> 
> *During the 54 day study period, no mortalities occurred from trout of either study group.* However, study results did show that the trout fed with a corn diet did not digest the corn particularly well. The growth observed by the corn-fed trout during the study period was only about half of that observed from the trout that were fed the standard trout pellet diet.
> 
> The conclusion from this study was that there appears to be little reason for concern about the short term health hazards for rainbow trout when whole kernel corn is used for bait. Although there are better diets for trout than whole kernel corn, this study confirms that mortality does not occur when trout ingest whole kernel corn.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Its a specific type of corn that works great for fishing... not the generic "nibblets" people buy at the local grocery store. Shoe-peg corn, that's what you want. 

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want to catch carp, use corn.......


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know you can use frozen peas to catch polar bears. But that is another story.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I know you can use frozen peas to catch polar bears. But that is another story.


But it's so hard to kick them exactly in the ice hole!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can use hominy corn for bigger fish. 

Bigger bait/bigger fish.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> PS: Its a specific type of corn that works great for fishing... not the generic "nibblets" people buy at the local grocery store. Shoe-peg corn, that's what you want.
> 
> -DallanC


I know what your referring to, But I think it's "shoe STRING corn". That's what it says on the can anyway. It does work good!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> You can use hominy corn for bigger fish.
> 
> Bigger bait/bigger fish.


I used white hominy while fishing on the Polar Cap. Didn't work at all. I think the targeted species couldn't see it because of the color against snow.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I know what your referring to, But I think it's "shoe STRING corn". That's what it says on the can anyway. It does work good!


I've always seen it as Shoepeg.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoepeg_corn










Could be other types I guess.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I stand corrected. Can't argue with the Green Giant.:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its seasonal... sooooo stock up when you find it 

Oh yea... if you blend it up, and mix it with gelatin, you can make home-made corn flavored gummy worms... they are the bomb. Add some different food coloring to get red, yellow... green colorings etc.


-DallanC


----------

